# Good article on gripping a handgun



## KenpoTex (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.personaldefensenetwork.com/articles/handguns/maximizing-the-combat-grip/


----------



## K831 (Sep 24, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> http://www.personaldefensenetwork.com/articles/handguns/maximizing-the-combat-grip/



Cool. Leatham-Enos grip is what I was originally taught and have always used, although I don't usually hear it called that.


----------

